# scranton PA steam up????



## mikes47jeep (Oct 13, 2008)

hi, 

i was wondering if anyone knew if their was going to be a steam up in scranton PA this year, at steamtown or the trolley museum?

its usealy around presidents day weekend, if i remember corectly

i remember talking with some of the guys there and they said "you have a ruby? you should bring it down"

so who would i get in contact with to take my ruby for a run?

thanks,

Mike


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

There will be quite a bunch of us from here. It is both Saturday and Sunday. usually opens I think around 9am till 4-5pm. Mike Moore will have his portable tracks there, Tom Boldler may be there with his track. There will also be an electric track owned by Clem of Warrior Run. Runtime is based on time slots, you can sign up for 30 min slots. 

More people will probally post here on if they will be there.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know what happened to my post, but the answer is yes it is President's Day Weekend. COME ON DOWN and run your Ruby Mike. Plenty of guys to help you out and etc. Bring water, erl, and fuel and have fun. 
Noel


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Jane and I will be at the Trolley Museum Saturday but not bringing our portable track this time. We have a special visitor arriving Sunday so have to be home then. 
Usually Mike's big track has the sign up board but the smaller tracks don't. Perhaps we can persuade Scott McDonald to bring his track to supplement Mike's for the smaller locos. Ulterior motive time; I'd like to see how Scott built it. 
See you there, 
Tom


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_Errr... Jason, I wouldn't arrive too early.  But you can come on Monday, too._ 

As your holiday guests are “Rediscovering Scranton,” be sure to tell them about the Electric City Trolley Museum. This organization will be hosting large-scale train displays Presidents’ Day weekend, February 17-19, 2007 from 10:00 AM to 4:00 PM. During this weekend, the Pennsylvania Garden Railway Society and Warrior Run Loco Works will be on hand with feature exhibitors. Visitors from all over the country will visit the Electric City Trolley Museum Presidents’ Day Weekend. For more information regarding the Electric City Trolley Museum visit www.ectma.org.


Incidentally, that's from the Electric City website *www.electriccityr.com*. There's nothing on the Trolley Museum website, as usual. (I sent them a complaint!) 

Warrior Run's layout is electric but usually runs battery-r/c locos, depending on who's there (in other words, track power is not always available.) I'm thinking of bringing my RYM EBT Mikado, unless someone else is bringing one?  I'll be there Sunday (sorry I'll miss you, Tom.)

Mike Moore (Aikenback Live Steamers) has the large portable live steam layout that you can see on the photos from Cabin Fever just last month. Bring your Ruby and ask someone where you sign up.  Not sure how the PLS gets involved.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I went to one of these steam ups a few years ago, and it was great to see operating steam in Scranton!! (Oops! hope no one from Steamtown gets mad about that one!)


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Perhaps we can persuade Scott McDonald to bring his track to supplement Mike's for the smaller locos. Ulterior motive time; I'd like to see how Scott built it. 


Sure - I can bring it up! 

Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a pic from last year to get you in the mood.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Packing the car tonight! Small track, small table, GS-4, Zephyr Live Diesel, Glaskasten in a box (needs work), Roundhouse Forney, Cricket, Regner Konrad and I think thats about it. Should be up in Scranton by 1:00 pm on Friday if I get away on time. See ya'll there! 

Scott


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Quite a load Scott, 
Jane and I will arrive Friday evening and see you Saturday. I'm bringing three Regners; Willi disguised as a Falk, Konrad Cab Forward with animal park tram and Lumberjack sewage works loco... maybe too whimsical for some. Looking forward to seeing friends who chose Cabin Fever over Diamondhead. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone would like to meet up Friday night for dinner or something let me know.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin,

We're on board for a dinner.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin, 

Yes for dinner. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Great!  Anyone who wants in shoot me an email so I can get a headcount and see where we can go.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, all - I'm driving down to DC from MA on Sunday and think it might make a great stopover. I'd love to bring my 2 cyl Shay with me - need I register with anyone?


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

All are welcome, 
Bring your Shay along and I'm sure you'll get some run time. Generally there is not a sign up board for the smaller tracks. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Jane and I arrived around 7:30 pm and went out to dinner where we encountered the Justin-organized group enjoying their meal and fellowship. We are excited about tomorrow's steamup and encourage anyone who plans to be in the area to attend. It is likely photos from attendees will be posted and we're sure a good time will be had by all. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## mikes47jeep (Oct 13, 2008)

my ruby & 3 cars will be there 

Mike


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I've posted some pics from Saturday and Sunday on my Flicker Photo Album. Steamup still going strong today (Monday) but I had to come home early. Enjoy! 

Scranton Steamup

Scott


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, 
Cannot find your flicker album. Could you post a hot link please. Hope you had a good time. Really missed it this year 
Noel


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Try the new link I've made. - Scott


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scot. 
Looks like it was a good meet. Still having withdrawls. 
Noel


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Not all the live steam action was on the big oval. Mike Peterlin ran his seriously-loaded 2-cylinder shay on Clem's portable track among the sparkies.










More photos of the sparkies in this 'Events' thread.[/b]


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to Mike Moore and Scott for bringing their tracks for us to enjoy this past weekend:









Mike's Mini layout:










Next to it the standard for portable layouts the main track:










Wonderful to have Ron and Marie at this event 











A great deal of variety from the entry level Ruby to the custom made coal fired engine could be seen running along the rails.

Dick enjoying many runs on the track that he is a founding member(and chief switch maintainer) of, in particular the switch throw design. 












George had the attractive Marklin out for several steaming sessions 











Mike learned the firing characteristics of his newly acquired Maxwell Hemmings Porter 











Dr. Rivet and Ryan prep his engine for a run 










A stellar performer the CP Hudson











Stan is admiring his retrofitted Mountain from a Britsh freelance design, now to an Americanized version of a coal fired engine











Still to come a spot of paint and some tender letter will complete the job 











Speaking of projects and improvements of steam power: Refinements by Justin:

Project 1










Project #2











Frank and company with a show of steam from the other side of the pond 










A very popular and good performing engine is the new 0-6-0 switcher, here triple heading 











Then we had the various attempts at measuring performance such as the highly modified (TRS/GW) retrofitted GS4, this one dubbed the "Nautilus":
Pulling 175 lbs. of coaches with ease:











Then there was the AC-12 proving that size does matter with 50 cars that took up half the track length from center of curve to center of curves pulling 50 freight cars













Quite a bit of switching was onging from moving freight to towing to the shops..... 










Switching along with encouraging the youth to participate was done by Mike Moore and Dr. Tom










Much more throughout the weekend: WM Shay, K 27, Garrett, and the list goes on, but the camera was limited due to duties as track Marshall ...so others might have gotten the photos of other steam in action.


End of track...the best impression thanks tp Alan for his efforts in research and development of the sign


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

A great event this past weekend with lots of spectators. Here are another few pictures:

A very polite 7-year old asked Scott MacDonald, "When will #4449 run?" He and his little brother and father and grandfather were back well in advance of the appointed hour. Look carefully in the first picture at the folded hands on the 4 year old little brother. I think Dad must have had the "... look but don't touch" talk! 



















The pictures above reminded me of when my dad took my brother and me train watching!


Here are a few more:

Triple headed 0-6-0s 










Stan's first time out with another Garrett that he unwrapped at the show. He sure appears happy:










And speaking of happy, Scott MacDonald's smile says it all:










Alan and Scott with the San Joaquin Daylight reenacting Alan's Tehachapi helper tee shirt (The Cab Forward even has train #52 on its boards)










George's Royal Hudson side-by-side with a Daylight GS-4:










Will upload some videos tomorrow for posting.

It was a great event!

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Alan,
Your pictures are wonderful. I did notice an apparent lack of K-27s and K-28s, or you just missed them. I especially like the looks on the kid's faces and the fact that the little one is looking with his eyes and not his hands.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a video of part of the meet. There is a lot that I missed, including several K27s and K28s that Carl commented on. The final shot of the video is the new San Joaquin Daylight "neon" tail sign from Charles' post above.



Thanks go to Clem (and Mike and Mary) for organizing things, to Mike Moore for his two tracks, and to Scott MacDonald for binging his track and spending most of two days helping visitors understand how our live steamers work.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## rickrubino (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to all who provided the track . Good company and a good time ,this was my first run on a large indoor track and my K ran great. just a little disapointed that there was only one half hour time slot left after all the travel but next year I will stay over and do 2 days. thanks again to all those involved. Rick Rubino


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick
Glad you made it to the meet.... 

If possible try to make your stay Sunday and Monday. Monday the few of us that were there had many runs throughout the day.


----------

